# ***TIRES SALE***



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Travelstar, Milestar, Uniroyal, Bridgestone, Suretrac, Lowrider & More!!! 
All tires are on sale right now 

*155/80/13WW Traveltar $40.00ea
155/80/13WW Miletar $49.00ea
155/80/13WW Uniroyal $69.00ea
185-70/14 WW Bridgestone $69.00ea
185/70/14WW Uniroyal $79.00ea
175/70/14WW Suretrac $85.00ea
175/75/14WW Lowrider $95.00ea*

Get a better deal when buying 8pcs or more (2sets)


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Free shipping ?


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Any 14 inch vogues availible.


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Midwest Ridaz said:


> Free shipping ?


*No, plus shipping! Shipping cost on a set is around $65.00 *


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Midwest Ridaz said:


> Any 14 inch vogues availible.


*
No, they have been discontinued for over 2 years *


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Erika CCE said:


>


Who makes the Lowrider Radial What's the feedback on that tire


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*There's a tire company in TX that made these tires and brought back into the US. I had nothing but good feedback on these tires so far. Here's a few pictures of them mounted!*


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

*175/70/14 Suretrac $360 shipped*

Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/motors/link/?nav=item.view&id=281312803200&alt=web


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Midwest Ridaz said:


> Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/motors/link/?nav=item.view&id=281312803200&alt=web


*Are you selling those tires? Or do you want to buy them? Let me know!*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*BEST DEAL EVER!!!
CHECK THIS OUT!!! 13" wheels & tires $899 Shipped!
Includes: 4 wheels, 4 tires, Adapters, knock-offs (your choice) & tool.
Please feel free to call, message or email  
888-266-5969 ext. 405 / [email protected]
*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Erika CCE said:


>


Nice Remington's my favorite?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Nice Remington's my favorite


*Yes those are everybody's favorite!*


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Erika CCE said:


> *Are you selling those tires? Or do you want to buy them? Let me know!*


I run 14s...I was looking for some...found this


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Midwest Ridaz said:


> I run 14s...I was looking for some...found this


:facepalm:*Good for you... *


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Erika CCE said:


> :facepalm:*Good for you... *


And anybody else Who.wants to save a buck...the Lowrider market is flat and for some reason alot of Businesses think the Customers will just accept a inflated price to help them stay in Business


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Midwest Ridaz said:


> And anybody else Who.wants to save a buck...the Lowrider market is flat and for some reason alot of Businesses think the Customers will just accept a inflated price to help them stay in Business



*Inflated price??? Do you have any idea about how much we buy them for? If you are so much into the lowrider then you should also know that those 175/70/14's tires were discontinued and gone for over a year until someone decided to bring them back into the US. With this being said... if your interested in our products advertised let me know, otherwise keep your comments to your own threads, thanks and have a good day!*


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

If I see something for a cheaper price Im going to let it be known period....if You dont like it match the price or keep crying...


Erika CCE said:


> *Inflated price??? Do you have any idea about how much we buy them for? If you are so much into the lowrider then you should also know that those 175/70/14's tires were discontinued and gone for over a year until someone decided to bring them back into the US. With this being said... if your interested in our products advertised let me know, otherwise keep your comments to your own threads, thanks and have a good day!*


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

If I see the same part for a cheaper price ,Im going to it be known period...if You dont like it match the price or keep crying...20yrs in Business CCE should have competitive pricing ...You looking for Suckers......and so what i was riding before radials....5:20s were free if You bought Dayton..


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*First off, I asked you if you were buying or selling the tires because I was already working on matching the price for you. We always take care of our customers, we make sure they get the best service, the best product and the best price and this is why we have been in business for 20 years!!!

Second off, if we sell the tires for that price it’s because that’s what was set up by the company that sells them (MAP *Minimum Advertise Pricing*). Again, those tire sizes were discontinued and gone for a couple of years and then one person invested in making them again & does not want the market to get ruined like it did before… That is why he wants everybody to retail the tires for the same price MAP/MSRP. Companies who sell products for a cheaper price not only hurt themselves but they end up hurting the market & companies like us... At the end of the day if we're not making enough money on selling a certain product we will just stop selling it or discontinue it...*


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Well CCE is a great company overall,I cant knock that . Its all about saving money for Me on anything I can,because the BodyMan and the Chrome plater set their own prices...just how I do it and take care of three teenagers Dad still rollin low and clean...


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*13's
*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*14's
*


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Erika CCE said:


> Travelstar, Milestar, Uniroyal, Bridgestone, Suretrac, Lowrider & More!!!
> All tires are on sale right now
> 
> *155/80/13WW Traveltar $40.00ea
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :nicoderm:


*Let me know if you need any :thumbsup:*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT*:wave:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*Another set sold! 13" wheel & tire package only $899.00 ***FREE SHIPPING* **
(all accessories included)*
* 
13X7 Reversed Galaxy wire wheels
155/80/13 Travelstar WW tires
*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT*:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*ANOTHER SET SOLD!
**155/80/13WW Travelstar $160.00 a set + S&H *FOR A LIMITED TIME ONLY**


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

GM Everyone!!! We are starting to work on our *BLACK FRIDAY SPECIALS* already. 
We'll be posting them up soon so you can start saving for next week! Stay tune :thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

TIRE DEALS! MICKEY THOMPSON (STREET COMP) 
888-266-5969 ext. 405 / 502-969-7600 / [email protected]


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

In stock!! Ready to Ship!!. 
•175-70-14 ww Suretrac $85ea. = Shipping!
•175-75-14 ww Lowrider Radial $95ea. + Shipping!
*888-266-5969 ext. 405*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*ttt*:h5:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

ALL PRICES JUST CAME DOWN ON ALL OUR PRODUCTS AIR, HYDRAULICS, WHEELS, TIRES ETC... 
CALL ME FOR ANY QUESTIONS 888-266-5969 EXT. 405


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*ttt:thumbsup:*


----------



## funky 69 (Feb 4, 2013)

How much for a front back side to side kit for a 69 buick riviera ?!?!


----------



## funky 69 (Feb 4, 2013)

Installed and everything air kit


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

funky 69 said:


> How much for a front back side to side kit for a 69 buick riviera ?!?!


*
Check ur messages please!*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

_We will be close for a few days during the next 2 weeks. Here's the calendar showing the days we will be open with only half staff working and the days we will be closed. I will not be working during the next 2 weeks, so please if you guys need to get quotes or place orders make sure to call me before this Friday __







_


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

ALL THESE ARE STILL AVAILABLE!
*155/80/13WW Traveltar $45.00ea
155/80/13WW Miletar $49.00ea
155/80/13WW Uniroyal $69.00ea
185-70/14 WW Bridgestone $69.00ea
185/70/14WW Uniroyal $79.00ea
175/70/14WW Suretrac $85.00ea
175/75/14WW Lowrider $95.00ea*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*13's & 14's knock off wire wheels IN-STOCK & READY TO SHIP! 
13's & 14's WHITE WALL Tires also IN-STOCK








*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*155-80-13WW UNIROYAL TIGER PAW $69.00ea *


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

13's knock off w/ 155/80/13WW Uniroyal Tiger Paw for ONLY $829.00 
YES mounted & balanced & all wheel accessories included!


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*We also sell VOGUE tires!!! 
265-35-22 VOGUE TIRES (GOLD & WHITE)*
* 
*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT*:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*155/80/13ww TRAVELSTAR ONLY $45.00EA*


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

is that $45 shipped for the 13" travelstars? Thanks


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

regallowlow187 said:


> is that $45 shipped for the 13" travelstars? Thanks


*No, plus shipping or you can come and pick up at our store! Let me know if you need a shipping quote I will only need a zip code!*


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

price to 44212 for (4) of them shipped Thanks 






Erika CCE said:


> *No, plus shipping or you can come and pick up at our store! Let me know if you need a shipping quote I will only need a zip code!*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

regallowlow187 said:


> price to 44212 for (4) of them shipped Thanks


*Shipping cost for 4 pcs will be $65.00 *


----------



## Andybarber (May 5, 2014)

What's ur number for tires


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Andybarber said:


> What's ur number for tires


*Are you asking for the hpone number to order tires? If so 888-266-5969 ext. 405 *


----------



## calillak (Aug 3, 2005)

How much 155/80/13 shipped to 89431?


----------



## calillak (Aug 3, 2005)

How much 155/80/13 to 89431


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

calillak said:


> How much 155/80/13 to 89431


*
Tires are $45.00ea shipping for 4pcs to 89431 will be about $65.00 Let me know if you need them, they will be deliver within 1-2 days!*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## calillak (Aug 3, 2005)

What brand do you have on those tires?


----------



## d1333x (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello how much for a set of tires 175 70 14, shipping to 98106, thanks.


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

calillak said:


> What brand do you have on those tires?


*I have TRAVELSTAR brand for $45.00ea or 180.00 a set.*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

d1333x said:


> Hello how much for a set of tires 175 70 14, shipping to 98106, thanks.


*I have the last set of these 14's sitting at my NV warehouse for $340.00 a set plus shipping! Shipping cost to 98106 your looking at $70.00 TOTAL will be $440.00 Let me know if you want them  *


----------



## soriano (Apr 24, 2008)

How much for some 275/45/20 vogues I need 2


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

soriano said:


> How much for some 275/45/20 vogues I need 2


*Looks like they only have 2755520 vogue tires!*


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Erika CCE said:


> *I have TRAVELSTAR brand for $45.00ea or 180.00 a set.*


How much for a set sent to 37207?


----------



## Talkn (Aug 5, 2003)

Erika CCE said:


> *I have the last set of these 14's sitting at my NV warehouse for $340.00 a set plus shipping! Shipping cost to 98106 your looking at $70.00 TOTAL will be $440.00 Let me know if you want them  *


 Do you have any Hercules 175/75/14 tires? If so, whats the cost per tire?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Talkn said:


> Do you have any Hercules 175/75/14 tires? If so, whats the cost per tire?


*Sorry but we don't!*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

BUTTAFINGUZ said:


> How much for a set sent to 37207?


Shipping cost is $65.00 Let me know if you need them!


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

_*CUSTOM LED DISPLAYS STARTING PRICE ONLY $99.00 
Remember we can custom make what ever logo, name or image you like. 
For more information or to order please call me at 1-888-266-5969 ext. 405
*__*







*_


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*#‎WWW..... Wire Wheel Wednesday!*










*$950 Shipped!!*
13x7 Rev 100 spokes with 155-80-13 Mounted!
* Your choice of Adapters (2 bars, 3 bars, hex, bullets)
* Your choice of Adapters

*** ‪*FREE SHIPPING* to Lower 48 States ***
Give us a call today *1-888-266-5969 x 205 Norma*
[email protected]


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*13x7 or 14x7 Rev ko' 72 Spokes $850 #SHIPPED! *









*All accessories included
*Crossed Lace or Straight Lace
* Your choice of Knock-offs (2 Bar, 3 Bar, Hex, Bullet)
* Your choice of Adapters
* Tool

*** FREE SHIPPING to Lower 48 States ***
DM me or email at [email protected]
Give us a call today 1-888-266-5969 x 205 Norma *:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*
?BOOM?.... That just happened!:nicoderm:
Complete Package Deal ONLY $2175‼:loco: + Free Shipping !!











Hop Drop & Roll Package includes:
• 2 pump #hijackerhydraulics Kit w/ Chrome pumps
• 2prs 2 ton blue pre-cuts
• 13x7 Rev. 100 Spokes
• 155-80-13 travelstar tires
• all mounted and balanced
• 4 adapters (4, 5 or 6lug your choice )
• 4 knock offs ( 2 bars, 3 bars , hex or Bullets) 
• EVERYTHING INCLUDED!!
.
Take advantage of this AMAZING DEAL ‼ 
THIS IS HANDS DOWN THE BEST DEAL OUT THERE!!!uffin:
Feel free to call me if u have any questions.....I'll be happy to help you!
☎CALL 1888- 266-5969 x205 Normita:wave:*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*15X10 Rev. Wire Wheels Available $850*








*All accessories included:*
* Your choice of Knock-offs (2 Bar, 3 Bar, Hex, Bullet)
* Your choice of Adapters
* Tool


*** Post ur zip code to get a shipping Quote ****
*Give us a call today 1-888-266-5969 x 205*:biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*Okay amigos..... by your unanimous request we will be having a RAFFLE for a complete suspension system of YOUR CHOICE!!!! Whhhhhhhaaaatttt....... Tickets will be $50 ea. with ONLY 50 spots available. Once all tickets are sold we will have a LIVE FACEBOOK DRAWING and ONE lucky winner will have the choice of one of these 2 amazing prizes!!!:thumbsup:

Prize #1 : Complete 3/8 Air kits w/ Brackets
• 3/8 FBSS Air Kit (#10-5300)
-1 5g. Chrome Multiport tank
-2 444c Viair Compresors
-8 SMC valves
-4 Firestones 2500/2600lb bags
-1 10 switch pre-wired box
-1 Gauge
-1 200 psi pressure switch
-60ft 3/8 Line
- All fittings
- Front & Back Mounting Brackets (A,B,G Body)

Prize #2: 2 pump Chrome Kit w/ Springs
• 2 Chrome Hijacker pumps w/#9 gear
-2 Chrome HJ Backing plates
-2 8" cylinders (pr)
-4 Chrome Delta dumps
-2 Regular cups (pr)
-2 Donuts (pr)
-4 switch panel
-4 Switches n' cable
-Solenoids
-All Parker hoses hoses
-2prs 2 Ton Blue Precut Springs

EVERYTHING INCLUDED!!**:thumbsup:.

You could be the Lucky One to WIN one of these two PRIZES for only $50 Bucks!! ??
*Please check our Cce Hydraulics FB page for updates!! 
.** Prize will shipped at NO CHARGE/FREE to the Lucky Winner*** (((Lower 48 Only)))


HURRY CALL NOW..... ONLY 50 Spots Available!!!
**☎ CALL 1888- 266-5969 x 205 Normita
**DM me or email at [email protected]*


----------

